# Decorative Free standing hose bib



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello all,

Working on a garden room/greenhouse. 
I am looking for a free standing hose bib. One that would have about a 24" + vertical rise above the floor that is nice to look at. 

Searching google for free standing hose bibs or sill cocks has not been successful so far.

Any suggestions for products, search term or manufacturers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe?
http://www.cheapfaucetsus1.co.cc/bestprice-Yard_Butler_HCF_3_Standing_Garden-B000CZ2XRQ


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

I have these in my yard.
I'd love to have something like this built for it.

Google garden sinks for more ideas.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks but sorry Griz no go on that. Archi showed us a pic of what she had in mind, but is now on vacation. And of course I can't find it again to get plumber to rough it in.


This will be indoors. What I remember (or am imagining) is a brass vertical pipe with a sill cock on top, maybe a plate or bracket that would allow it to be secured to the wall as well

RC, closer but a bit to industrial. Looking for the English Garden motif(sp).
I'll look into the garden sink. Thanks


----------

